# key warning light



## egriffin (Jul 31, 2003)

A yellow key symbol appeared atop the speedometer. I searched the manual and found no reference to this. I searched the archives of this forum and didn't find any reference either. I assume this to mean the battery may be low in my key fob. Am I correct or does this mean something eles?
Thanks 
Ed


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: key warning light (egriffin)*


Do you mean that warning? - Well, you got a couple of options: Either you go to Radio Shack and pick up a battery type CR2032 Li-Mn 3V, or you order it at the VW dealership N-105-283-01 US$ 8.17
You can change the battery yourself. The second part on the side where the blue VW logo is, comes of, basically, the second half of that size. Just twist it off with your thumb.

Here is a picture that I just took for you.
I went through the same exercise about 1 week ago.








_[- change: spelling error -]_


_Modified by wkaml at 6:57 PM 8-28-2006_


----------



## egriffin (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: key warning light (wkaml)*








Thanks for the reply and the pics. I'll make my way to Radio Shack tomorrow!


----------



## vwincident (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: key warning light (wkaml)*

Do you have to get the key fob re-programed after you change the battery?


----------



## Salvatore1 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: key warning light (vwincident)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwincident* »_Do you have to get the key fob re-programed after you change the battery? 

Yes, you have to synchronize it:
1. put the key in the door lock and open the car
2. turn on the ignition
BTW, if the battery in the key is empty there is also a green blinking light opposite the release button (on the key).


----------



## supertouareg (Jul 14, 2006)

hey salvatore! could you be more detailed in the steps to re-program they key fob, cause i had actually changed my battery a while back! and after i did that! i had endless problems with my keyless. 
I did not know that i had to synchronize it!
many thanks!


----------



## Salvatore1 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (supertouareg)*

Hello Super-T,
According to the manual that's all you have to do. 
My T is not equipped with keyless entry (over here: too expensive & too risky beause easy to scan) but it is the same procedure.



_Modified by Salvatore1 at 3:45 PM 9-1-2006_


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: (Salvatore1)*

here's my problem:
no warning in the MFI.
green led starting flashing on the key itself.
changed battery.
remote function doesn't work.
followed manual's reprogram steps.
still doesn't work...
i can unlock the car the old fashioned way but the alarm doesn't disable. the truck starts, but the remote still doesn't work. the green led also doesn't function anymore.
any ideas?


_Modified by NoDubJustYet at 9:28 PM 8-27-2007_


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoDubJustYet* »_any ideas?


Your battery is in upside down?
Dead replacement battery?


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

nope and nope.
i've tried every which way and even pulled the battery from the other T'reg key as well as both GTI keys (which use the same type of battery). no joy.
looks like it's off to the dealer. we bought the damn thing no more than a week ago. hopefully an issue such as this is under warranty...


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

Touareg Seat Key Fob Setting:
1. Place Key in ignition, start the car
2. With all doors closed, adjust your seat and mirrors to where you like them
3. Press the "Set" Button on the seat. 
4. Release the "Set" Button and immediately press and hold button "1", 2", or "3", depending on which seat you're trying to program
5. After you hear the car chime, IMMEDIATELY, and I do mean immediate turn the car off, take the key out of the ignition, and press and hold the "unlock" button on the remote. You will see the blinkers flash and the car chime. 
Courtesy: Unknown Author

Cy


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

okay...


----------



## scapie4 (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: key warning light (wkaml)*

Hello, I changed the battery on my key everything works ok but the indicator on the MFI/ dash is still on displaying "key battery low". Checked also with the other remote and still the same. What do I need to do to turn off the MFI indicator??


----------

